

"The top's cheating to thrive, the bottom's cheating to survive" - grellas
http://ipbiz.blogspot.com/2010/07/tops-cheating-to-thrive-bottoms.html

======
thecircusb0y
I remember reading an article about a room at an IVY league school like
Stanford or Yale that contains a copy of every test(with answers) for every
teacher ever given. Apparently students ( don't know if it was a select or
open) could just look at the tests, and majority of teachers would test for
the same things or similar items. I wonder if anybody else on HN has read the
same thing I have.

